# Injection Help



## beccaroberts (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, So i have not yet got my Cockapoo. He will be with me in the next few weeks!! I am lucky enough to have the go ahead on bringing little Digby to the office with me! However, my boss has his own little doggy.. I have heard different things about Digby being around other fully vaccinated dogs in the first few weeks.
So really i would like to know everyones opinions on taking him to the office before his second jab, or just wait till he has had the second jab himself? 
Thank you!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If Digby is a nice dog who is totally up to date with his shots and your office is not a place where other dogs normally go then I say go for it. What a great place to socialize and potty train a puppy.


----------

